# Which is better? Primecast or Qwest



## thoron (Oct 11, 2009)

As the title says, which would likely provide better service on internet and television? I don't bs answers, I'm trying to figure out which is better because the landlord has tould comcast that they can no longer provide service to the trailer park that I live in.


----------



## Rel (Oct 11, 2009)

Well, i can tell you I've had an pretty good experience with Qwest TV, phone, and Internet. Good speeds (up to 20mbp/s), good service, etc. Qwest can be alittle expensive, and they do have $9+ hikeups after their new customer price. But I've never heard of Primecast.


----------



## Sinjo (Oct 11, 2009)

No ISP is good.


----------



## thoron (Oct 11, 2009)

Primecast is a phone, internet, and television service provider that's based in Florida, and for some reason the trailer park the I live in, in Colorado is offering to all residents.


----------



## thoron (Oct 11, 2009)

What exactly is ISP? I'm not the most tech savvy person.


----------



## Volpino (Oct 11, 2009)

ISP = Internet Service Provider

A good internet search should tell you more than a small group here can as to which is best.

I'm not a big QWEST fan, but that has more to do with them cutting off their nose to spite their face. I hear the service is good, but when they learned that I was going to get DSL through another provider, they put an amplifier on my line to block the signal. Now that I wish I could switch to their DSL, they can't, because I have an amplifier on my line.

Good or bad has more to do with your location and the amount of time the provider has been in the area than it does with things like official service rating.


----------



## Sam (Oct 11, 2009)

Qwest is pretty good, as far as getting a reliable connection, but downloading huge files isn't the greatest thing to do in the world. Primcast....I've never heard of them...Are they a new ISP?


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 11, 2009)

Primecast have a 24/7 number, so I called them and asked what areas they serve, but they serve only specific properties, not businesses or residences in general.  I didn't ask what their Internet service rates are.


----------



## Aurali (Oct 11, 2009)

From my own experience, Qwest phoenix is very forgetful about charging you properly, will stick you into a contract with horrible service. and for the speed they charge it's just not worth it. Switched to cox and never looked back


----------



## thoron (Oct 12, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> Primecast have a 24/7 number, so I called them and asked what areas they serve, but they serve only specific properties, not businesses or residences in general.  I didn't ask what their Internet service rates are.


I already know that they're servicing the property that I live on because the landlord of the trail/mobile home park that I live in recently got a sevice package for all residents claiming that it would be cheaper. However not everyone took it since some of us are happy with what we already have, so now they're forcing comcast to stop providing service to us.


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 12, 2009)

Now that just sucks.  It sounds like you're stuck choosing between two devils.  =(  Qwest is the devil more widely known, though.


----------



## Shino (Oct 12, 2009)

Sinjo said:


> No ISP is good.


 ^ Sorta seconded. The only ISPs I've ever liked are the hometown ones... (like for me: Burlington Telecom, Green Mountain Access, etc)


----------

